# So I got bored and made a Street Fighter Tier list



## Imperial Impact (Mar 29, 2011)

God tier
Street Fighter III 3rd Strike: Fight for the Future
Super Street Fighter II Turbo
Street Fighter Alpha 2

Good tier
Street Fighter Alpha 2 Gold
Street Fighter III 2nd Impact: Giant Attack
Street Fighter Alpha: Warrior's Dreams 
Street Fighter III: New Generation
Super Street Fighter II: The New Challengers

 Meh Tier
Street Fighter Alpha 3
Super Street Fighter IV (Arcade)
Super Street Fighter IV
Street Fighter IV
Street Fighter IIâ€²: Hyper Fighting    
Street Fighter II': Champion Edition
Street Fighter II: Turbo
Street Fighter II: The World Warriors

Poop tier
Fighting Street
Street Fighter I
Street Fighter: The movie: The game (Home port)
Street Fighter: The movie: The game (Arcade)


So FaF, Do you approve of my tier list?


----------



## stretchypants (Jan 15, 2012)

God Tier:
Street Fighter III 3rd Strike: Fight for the Future - the most balanced game overall
Street Fighter Alpha: Warrior's Dreams - the game that started the Alpha series
Street Fighter II - The game that started it all
Super Street Fighter II: The New Challengers - evolved the series into combos and super combos system that we use today


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 15, 2012)

and here i thought it would be an actual character tier list :v
Also 3rd strike is my favorite cause it's not really much like most street fighters in it's pacing. Also the characters are awesome.
Not sure it's the most balanced with the whole yun and chun being blatantly more amazing than everyone else.

Street fighter 1 is the most balanced, all characters are truly equal in that game :v
o also you forgot super street fighter 4 arcade edition, and  arcade edition 2012


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

I know this is pathetic.

But i have never played a street fighter game.

True story.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, well, that's like, your opinion, man.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 15, 2012)

veeno, play guilty gear and you will be fine.
Personally i like my air dashes and rediculous movement stuff. 
But 3rd strike is really cool with the characters.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 15, 2012)

Anything online deserves to be in a higher tier. After all, fighting games are better when you have people to fight with.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 15, 2012)

Any competitive player will denounce your tier list immediately and just put Sagat on top, even though its a video game tier list.

IMHO though, Blazblue and Guilty Gear are billions of tiers above any fighting game, though I do agree with your bottom tier very much so.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 15, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Anything online deserves to be in a higher tier. After all, fighting games are better when you have people to fight with.



Unless the online is ass. Online allows for a lot of things that shouldn't work and makes a lot of unsafe things safe. Also playing people offline is always much better gameplay wise.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 15, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Unless the online is ass. Online allows for a lot of things that shouldn't work and makes a lot of unsafe things safe. Also playing people offline is always much better gameplay wise.



Hence the reason Soul Calibur IV was such a terrible online game. You could easily just play Maxi and button mash your way to victory, when that would never fly at an arcade machine or in person.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 15, 2012)

actually i heard more so the problem of lows being way harder to gaurd online in SC 4.
Also most fighting game online tends to make a lot of things safe when they shouldn't. Though button mashing maxi doesn't seem that bad, just use a long weapon and smack him from far away. if he just button mashes he would get raped for that.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 16, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Unless the online is ass. Online allows for a lot of things that shouldn't work and makes a lot of unsafe things safe. Also playing people offline is always much better gameplay wise.


Well it's nice you have people in real life to play games with. For those of us who don't, online is a godsend, even if it is crappy.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 16, 2012)

to get back on topic 3rd strike online edition had a really good online when it came to connections, mostly cause of GGPO.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 16, 2012)

stretchypants said:


> Street Fighter Alpha: Warrior's Dreams - the game that started the Alpha series
> Street Fighter II - The game that started it all


I -hate- it when people say thing like this.

No. SFII and Alpha1 are not good because that they started the series.     


stretchypants said:


> Super Street Fighter II: The New Challengers - evolved the series into combos and super combos system that we use today


That was Super Turbo not SSFII.


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Also 3rd strike is my favorite cause it's not really much like most street fighters in it's pacing. Also the characters are awesome.
> 
> Not sure it's the most balanced with the whole yun and chun being blatantly more amazing than everyone else.


Uh what about Makoto and Ken?


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> o also you forgot super street fighter 4 arcade edition, and  arcade edition 2012


Did you look at the date of my OP?


ObsidianLaughter said:


> Any competitive player will denounce your tier list immediately and just put Sagat on top, even though its a video game tier list.


Nobody plays Sagat outside Super Turbo(?) and SFIV Vanllia.



ObsidianLaughter said:


> IMHO though, Blazblue and Guilty Gear are billions of tiers above any fighting game, though I do agree with your bottom tier very much so.


Games like Blazblue and Guilty Gear ect. are for weeaboos.


veeno said:


> I know this is pathetic.
> 
> But i have never played a street fighter game.
> 
> True story.


So, I know a guy that *never played a Zelda game*.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 16, 2012)

> Nobody plays Sagat outside Super Turbo(?) and SFIV Vanllia.



Point noted, very much so. I was just making a statement on how everyone I know is all like: "OMG SAGAT IS OP NERF NERF NERF."

Isn't Yun/Yang like the top tier in Super anyways?



> Games like Blazblue and Guilty Gear ect. are for weeaboos.



Merely an opinion. I like the games frame movement, personally. Blazblue moreso than Guilty Gear, but I like Blaz for its plot, not its gameplay. Plus I'm really terribad at most fighting games (as much as I delude myself to say I am good at them), so me doing anything in Street Fighter is quite unreasonable.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 16, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> I
> Uh what about Makoto and Ken?
> 
> Did you look at the date of my OP?
> ...


I didn't notice the op date. Also makoto and ken where also good. but not as amazing and stupid good as Good Asian yun or EH EH EH EH EH chun.

Phantom breaker is a weeaboo game, a game people would play soley cause it's anime and it lacks depth or anything really worth mentioning. Guilty Gear is a legitimate fighting game that actually has a lot beyond the graphics (which really aren't even that anime) with solid mechanics that aren't glitchy, great depth and very much to learn and more balance than any SF game (3rd strike having a 4th of the cast being completely dominant over the rest). These things are what should matter when it comes to a fighting game. And sides i would rather have weeaboo than generic kung fu guys and girls, but that's just opinion. And you seem to have a very biased opinion to anything that is animated. O also 3rd strike was pretty anime, around as much as guilty gear.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm half agree and disagree with this list. Needs more Skullomania and C.Jack


----------

